# Panthers @ Cards 4PM Sunday 9-11-11



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

No clue how good or bad either of these teams are really. I suspect that we are not very good, but it is too early to know for sure. I honestly haven't had time to concern myself with Arizona, but given the difficulty of our schedule this season it would be really nice to win this game. Next week it's the Packers and I definitely think we would be better off going into that game 1-0 as opposed to the alternative.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Not sure how upset I am about this loss. We played relatively well, but we obviously have a lot of problems. I hope Newton is as good as he looked for most of this game. It would have been nice if he could have exploited all of those blitzes. Kolb really killed us by keeping plays alive. Truth is that our secondary played reasonably well considering that Kolb was creating so much time for the receivers by avoid the rush. Personally I saw a whole lot of stuff that looked like holding to me, but my opinion does not effect the outcome of the games.


----------

